# Lenze 8200 mit Profibus DP 2133 Modul ansteuern



## Toki0604 (1 August 2013)

Hallo liebe Profis der Antriebstechnik 

habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine S7-300 und möchte einen Lenze 8200 FU per Profibus ansteuern.
Ich habe diverse Bausteine von Lenze (FC82, FB80 etc vom Driveserver) getestet, aber ich bekomme weder eine Fehlermeldung,
noch eine Funktion am FU. Ich habe die Hardwarekonfig mit GSD Datei für das 2133 Modul übertragen, seitens der CPU auch kein
Fehler und der FU ist im Profibus... Seitens der Software habe ich auch keinen Peripheriezugrifffehler o.ä.
Ich vermute das die Parameter die im Frequenzumrichter eingestellt werden nicht korrekt sind.
Finde in meinen Unterlagen und online so einige Beschreibungen wie die Bausteine anzuwenden sind,
aber nirgends stehen Angaben zu den FU-Parametern die einzustellen sind.
Daher meine Vermutung das hier der Bock drin ist.
Hat einer von euch Unterlagen dazu, oder kann mir da ein paar Tips / Erklärungen geben?

Möchte Drivecom-Profil benutzen,vielleicht mit Par(Kons.) + PZD(1bis4W),
weil das in anderen Anlagen von uns auch verwendet wurde.

(Die Eingaben dort zu kopieren/auslesen hat zum Einen nicht funktioniert, zum Anderen möchte ich verstehen was ich tue... ;-) )

Danke, Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Per (1 August 2013)

*Lenze 8200*

Hallo Torsten,

Dokumentation habe ich so auch nicht und es ist schon lange her  das ich einen 8200V am Profibus INB habe.

Auf der Umrichterseite Parammeter C0001 = Betriebsart auf 3 = AIF Busmodul eingestellt ?

Da ja das 2233 Profibusmodul oben auf der AIF Schnittstelle was hast du unten auf der FIF Schnittstelle ? Wegen Reglerfreigabe

Gruß Per


----------



## Toki0604 (1 August 2013)

Hi Per,

C0001 ist auf 3 gestellt. Auf der FIF Schnittstelle habe ein Standard-PT Modul.
Das habe ich auf interne 24 V verdrahtet.  7 auf 39 0V-Brücke und 20 auf 28 gebrückt für die RFG.
Aber ich habe die Doku so verstanden das bei C0001=3 die FIF Schnittstelle nicht ausgewertet wird...

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## Toki0604 (1 August 2013)

Das dumme ist wohl derzeit das ich mir weder beim S7 Programm noch beim FU wirklich sicher bin, sein kann.
Beim S7 Programm bin ich mir zwar relativ sicher, weil ich momentan einen sehr einfachen Baustein aus einem anderen
funktionierenden Projekt verwendet habe, aber 100% sind das nun auch wieder nicht. 
Ob man dafür im Zweifel den Lenze-Service (Hotline) anrufen kann / soll 
Hoffe allerdings erst mal hier auf eine Lösung.

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## SoftMachine (2 August 2013)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> ... aber nirgends stehen Angaben zu den FU-Parametern die einzustellen sind.
> Daher meine Vermutung das hier der Bock drin ist.
> Hat einer von euch *Unterlagen* dazu, oder kann mir da ein paar
> Tips / Erklärungen geben?
> ...



Hi Torsten,
Unterlagen und Handbücher habe ich bei Lenze stets
auf der Downloadseite gefunden, z. B.  HIER
und mit der Beschreibung DORT sowie dem Handbuch des 8200.

Hoffentlich hilft es dir, vielleicht musst du dich aber 
noch weiter durchhangeln.

Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (2 August 2013)

.
@ Torsten:

Bei Lenze habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das
man sein Projekt auch zum (kostenfreien) Prüfen
vorlegen kann und auch eine relativ schnelle 
Antwort erhält.

Gruss

P.S. Hoffentlich hängt das nicht nur mit dem
jeweiligen Bestellumfang zusammen


----------



## Toki0604 (3 August 2013)

Hi SoftMachine,

habe bei Lenze angerufen und die haben mir gesagt das deren Beispielprojekt funktionieren müsste mit C0001=3.
Soll ich noch mal probieren und im Zweifel wieder anrufen...
Der MA war ziemlich desinteressiert an meinem Problem :|
Habe mir jetzt noch ein neues DP Modul besorgt und ausgetauscht - ohne Erfolg.
Auch die vorhandenen Projekte habe ich noch einmal angepasst und probiert - ohne Erfolg.

Bin schon am Verzweifeln!
Ich weiß das die einzelnen Komponenten alle funktionieren.
Digital oder Analog über das Standard-PT Modul funktioniert alles...
Fakto liegt der Bock bei meiner Programmierung oder der Parametrierung des FU.

Toki


----------



## c.wehn (3 August 2013)

Hallo, also ich hab ein funktionierendes Programm... Inkl. Lenze Parametersatz... Allerdings habe ich mir nicht wirklich Mühe bei dem Baustein gegeben.. Wenn du mich Montag erinnerst kann ich dir das zur Verfügung stellen..


----------



## Toki0604 (3 August 2013)

@c.wehn,


> .. Allerdings habe ich mir nicht wirklich Mühe bei dem Baustein gegeben..


das wäre schon ok
Wenn ich sehe das es funktioniert kann ich den Datentransfer beobachten und verstehe vielleicht was ich falsch mache.

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## c.wehn (5 August 2013)

Hallo Toki,


ich habe dir mal etwas zusammengestellt:


Habe das Projekt etwas abgespeckt.. und zwar nur auf die FU Ansteuerung, aber ich wollte das du die HW-Config auch hast!
Die GSD Datei habe sowie die GDC Datei von Lenze habe ich dir auch dazu gelegt.


Der Sollwert hat ein "seltsames" Format... Das war irgendwas mit 2400?? + Der Eigentliche Sollwert in einer seltsamen Skalierung.. Habs nicht mehr wirklich im Kopf.. aber ein Beispiel für 50 + 60Hz ist ganz unten im FC70... der FB111 ist der Direkte Baustein um den Lenze anzusteuern. Der Wird in dem Projekt auch mehrmals aufgerufen...  unten kann man per CW_CCW --- Clockwise --- Counter Clockwise .. also Uhrzeigersinn // Gegenuhrzeigersinn auch die Drehrichtung verändern..

Im FB111 stehen auch noch diverse Kommentare für die Parametrierung des FU's

Funktionen:

Sollwert, Störung quittieren und Drehrichtungswechsel.


Mehr Mühe hatte ich mir dann aber doch nicht machen können. Ich glaub die Drehrichtung kann man aber auch mit einem negativen Sollwert verändern..

Im Schaltplan habe ich auch nochmal nachgeguckt... Dort habe ich zwischen 7 - 39 eine Brücke und zwischen 28 - 20 schalte ich eine Freigabe.. (vermutlich Reglerfreigabe)

Die Meldungen Betrieb/Störung hole ich mir über die Digital Ausgänge des FU's
Geht aber auch über das Statuswort.. nur soweit war ich da noch nicht!


Ich hoffe dich bringt das weiter!!

Gruß


Anhang anzeigen GSD_GSE_11_2009.zip
Anhang anzeigen Lenze8200.zip
Anhang anzeigen 9A3.zip


----------



## Toki0604 (8 August 2013)

Hi c.wehn,

habe dein Projekt versucht, aber festgestellt das das nicht ganz zu meinen Anforderungen passte.
Habe allerdings auch nirgends erwähnt das ich keine Verdrahtung zum FU möchte (auch nicht Klemme 28 ) 
Das geht laut Doku nur mit dem Drivecom Profil, nicht mit dem FIF-Profil der Gerätesteuerung in deinem Projekt.
Aber ich habe eine Lösung gefunden.
Ich habe das Beispielprojekt von Lenze mit dem Drivecom Profil in Betrieb setzen können und habe es mal
auf das nötige Minimum reduziert...
Das heißt ohne das Verändern einzelner Codestellen durch die SPS, halt nur das reine Ein/Ausschalten und Sollwertvorgabe.
Ich habe in den Netzwerken die Kommentare ebenfalls entsprechend angepasst.
Da ich denke das andere User auch mal den Versuch starten könnten, habe ich das mal als Projekt gezippt.
Wenn ich mit meinem Projekt fertig bin, dann werde ich das Resultat hier auch mal als Dokumentation zum Thema reinstellen.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## c.wehn (8 August 2013)

Super! Hoffentlich hat mein Projekt wenigstens irgendwas gebracht!
Gruß


----------



## Toki0604 (9 August 2013)

> Super! Hoffentlich hat mein Projekt wenigstens irgendwas gebracht!


Danke, ja hat es. Auf jeden Fall in Bezug auf mein Verständnis zur Materie.
Ich habe mittlerweile (obwohl es ja soweit schon läuft) parallel Kontakt zum Lenze Service aufgenommen gehabt.
Den Angaben zu Folge müsste es möglich sein auch deinen Baustein für meine Anwendung anzupassen.
Ich werde das auch noch austesten...
Dein Baustein hat nämlich den Vorteil das er noch bedeutend einfacher und übersichtlicher ist als das angepasste Lenze Beispielprojekt.

Es ist zwar ein wenig frustrierend das der Profibus seine Bedeutung in der Antriebstechnik verloren hat,
aber dennoch will ich die Thematik verstehen bevor ich mich mit dem nächsten Thema befasse.
Ich bin in der Instandhaltung und muss mich halt vorrangig mit dem vorhandenen Maschinenpark befassen...

Deshalb noch mal meinen besten Dank,
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Toki0604 (28 August 2013)

Hi C.Wehn,

habe Antwort von Lenze bekommen gehabt ( schon kurz nach meiner Anfrage ) und mittlerweile einiges probiert.
Ich habe derzeit etwas wenig Zeit zum Testen und ausprobieren, aber ich habe 2 Kommunikationsprofile getestet
und gemerkt das wenn ich das "richtige" Profil benutze eigentlich mit 4 Zeilen Lade+Tranferiere Sollwert und Steuerwort 
übertragen kann und ich so den Antrieb über Profibus auf "einfache" Weise steuern kann.
Ich bin derzeit dabei das Thema etwas auszuarbeiten und werde dann wenn die Resultate ansehnlich sind 
Beispielprojekte der verschiedenen Kommunikationsprofile hochladen.
Sicherlich in dem Wissen das das nicht mehr so oft verwendet wird,
aber in der Hoffnung ein paar Einsteigern in diese Materie helfen zu können.. (so wie mir ;-) )

Gruß Toki


----------



## Toki0604 (5 September 2013)

*Lenze Frequenzumrichter 8200 Vector*

Ansteuerung über Profibus DP mit EMF2133 Kommunikationsmodul

1.	Allgemeines
2.	Kommunikationsprofil „Gerätesteuerung“

1. Allgemeines:

Die Bezeichnung Profibus DP steht für ProzessFieldBussystem Dezentrale Peripherie.
Die Motivation zur Nutzung des Profibussystems besteht darin den Verdrahtungsaufwand
zu minimieren und die Flexibilität des Systems zu erhöhen. Zudem besteht die Möglichkeit
Antriebsinformationen über aktuellen Status und Fehler-/Diagnosedaten auszulesen und weiterzuverarbeiten.
Zu beachten ist das die Antriebe in der Regel „wortweise“ mit den Daten arbeiten.
Im Gegensatz zur Siemens CPU, die im Intel-Format arbeitet, arbeiten die Antriebe mit der Motorola-Struktur der Byteverarbeitung. In der Anwendung sieht das wie folgt aus:

Intel-Format
Word 0 
Byte 0	Byte 1
Low Byte	High Byte
0.7	0.6	0.5	0.4	0.3	0.2	0.1	0.0	1.7	1.6	1.5	1.4	1.3	1.2	1.1	1.0

Motorola-Format
Word 0 
Byte 1	Byte 0
Low Byte	High Byte
1.7	1.6	1.5	1.4	1.3	1.2	1.1	1.0	0.7	0.6	0.5	0.4	0.3	0.2	0.1	0.0

Daher z.B. die Byteweise Verschiebung der Angaben zu den Daten der Status-/ Steuerworte.
Setze ich also das Bit 0.5 eines Worts im Programm auf „True“, dann wird es am Umrichter als Bit 1.5 „True“ interpretiert. Diese Verschiebung sollte direkt im Programm berücksichtigt werden. 
Der Lenze 8200 Vector kann mit dem EMF2133 max. 3 ProZessDatenworte verarbeiten.
Das ist bei der Auswahl der Protokolle in der Hardwarekonfiguration zu berücksichtigen.
Je nach Konfiguration stehen dann Parameterdatenkanal und/oder Prozessdatenkanal zur Kommunikation zum Umrichter zur Verfügung.
Über den Parameterdatenkanal kann auf alle Codestellen des Umrichters zugegriffen werden.
Je nach Codestelle lesend und/oder schreibend.
Über den Prozessdatenkanal wird der Umrichter gesteuert.
Das erste Wort des Prozessdatenkanals ist grundsätzlich das Steuerwort / Statuswort
Das zweite Wort des Prozessdatenkanals ist in der Regel Sollwert / Istwert.
Das dritte Wort des Prozessdatenkanals ist frei konfigurierbar.

Die Unterlagen von Lenze beziehen sich auf alle vom System unterstützten Möglichkeiten und sind daher sehr umfangreich und wirken teilweise unübersichtlich.
Daher befasse ich mich in den Beispielprojekten erst einmal nur mit den wesentlichen zur Grundfunktion notwendigen Bit´s.


----------



## Toki0604 (5 September 2013)

2. Kommunikationsprofil „Gerätesteuerung“

In der Hardwarekonfiguration wird im Mastersystem DP des Profibus ein 2133 Modul eingefügt. In dieses Modul wird dann ein Kommunikationsprofil aus der Auswahlliste des 2133 Modul hinzugefügt.
Kommunikationsprofile der Gerätesteuerung sind mit der Endung *AR gekennzeichnet.
Da ich in dem Beispiel nur Steuerwort und Sollwert übergeben möchte, wähle ich
 PZD(2W)AR für einfache Anwendung, und
PAR + PZD(2W)AR für die erweiterte Anwendung.

Das Beispielprojekt beinhaltet FC1, FC2, FC3 in zwei verschiedenen Stationen.
Das liegt daran das für den FC3 eine andere Hardwarekonfiguration notwendig ist.

FC1 ist für Standardanwendung in normalem Umfang.
FC2 ist auf ein sinnvolles Minimum abgespeckt.
FC3 ist für Standardanwendung mit Parameterdaten (Codestellenzugriff)

Die Verwendung von FC3 konnte ich nicht auf sinnvolle Weise so minimieren das man
von außen beschaltet alle Vorgaben zum Antrieb eintragen kann. Das heißt ich habe einen 
Teil der Programmierung des Lenze Beispiels 1:1 übernommen. Daher muss in diesem Programmbeispiel bei mehrfacher Verwendung der Baustein intern an vielen Stellen (Adressbereiche z.B.) angepasst werden.


----------



## Toki0604 (5 September 2013)

Zum Verständnis und für einfacheres Anpassen habe ich AWL-Kommentare und Netzwerkkommentare
geschrieben. (SHIFT+STRG+K). 
Ich habe die gängisten Grundfunktionen soweit alle positiv getestet.
Falls dennoch Bugs auftauchen, bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen ;-)
Ich werde das Profil Gerätesteuerung noch weiter ausarbeiten, aber die weiteren Profile (Drivecom, PPO etc.) bewußt weglassen.
Durch Informationsaustausch mit Lenze und bislang gesammelten Erfahrungen machen die anderen Profile beim Einsatz
eines 8200Vector kennen nenneswerten Sinn bzw. Vorteil gegenüber dem Profil Gerätesteuerung.

Gruß, Toki


----------

